# pre-show jitters



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sitting here waiting to leave for today's show...in about 10 minutes. Gotta sit and read the forum to keep calm! 
I've decided to go ahead and show the Tito monster in Open A, even with the dumbell problem we've been having because he no longer seems "afraid" of the dumbell. Still a bit confused, but I think his confidence is back so I'm going to have at it. I waited until this morning to make the final decision. 
And, we're trying for our first Rally Advanced leg today as well, so wish us lots of golden luck today!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I bit late to catch ya, but Good Luck thoughts are headed in your direction!
Looking forward to the news!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

LUCK LUCK for both trials!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

peeps said:


> LUCK LUCK for both trials!!


BEST of luck, and have FUN!!!!!!!
(I believe that if you are not a little "nervous", you won't have the edge it takes to be competitive. ) 
Again, HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Even though I missed ya leaving for the show, am wishing you "GOOD LUCK!" and let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

:wavey: Best of luck at the show today!  Hoping all goes well, and we will all be waiting to hear how he did today. So GREAT to hear, that he no longer seems afraid of the dumbbell!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO*
He went and picked up that dumbell on both the ROF and the ROH like he had NEVER had a problem with it! Made a few other dumb errors, but qualified with a 187! That was his second leg! 
Brag brag, of the SEVENTY NINE dogs entered in Open A/Open B (he was one of 33 entered in Open A) he was by far the youngest at 19 months! 
He also got his first Rally Advanced leg (B) with a 93. Lenient judging, I probably would have given him a 73, not a 93, but hey it was a leg and I'm takin' it!
My feet haven't hit the ground yet! 
SO MUCH THANKS to the great people on this forum who've been so helpful and supportive!! :thanks:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats to the both of you!!.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to both of you!!!! That is just WONDERFUL!! So glad to hear everything went so well today!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! Well Done!!
I cant get over the 79 entries in Open!! WOWZA!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> *YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> He went and picked up that dumbell on both the ROF and the ROH like he had NEVER had a problem with it! Made a few other dumb errors, but qualified with a 187! That was his second leg!
> Brag brag, of the SEVENTY NINE dogs entered in Open A/Open B (he was one of 33 entered in Open A) he was by far the youngest at 19 months!
> He also got his first Rally Advanced leg (B) with a 93. Lenient judging, I probably would have given him a 73, not a 93, but hey it was a leg and I'm takin' it!
> ...


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good for you... That is excellent, and I share your pride.
Now, did you have F U N ???!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Congradualtions I am glad it turne out so well


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations! You should be proud as a peacock! I remember years ago when I was showing my first golden at the big shows up in your area....being a qualifier out of the huge numbers was great!! Wooooooohooooooo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, that was a HUGE show! Good to see people back out and about on the show circuit, but was a long day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and yes, we had FUN!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, and yes, we had FUN!!!


 Most important thing!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to you both!:yipee:
Well done.:appl:
As for the "jitters", I doubt they will ever go away. I know they have not for me. That is the part of the game that is so hard to train for as I know I can never reproduce that feeling anywhere other than a trial/show.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Way to Go Tito!!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats to you both.


----------

